# Well...its official (tear)...



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

the worst trade i could ever think of...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2122976


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

So no trade exception? Whose second round picks (New Orleans)? Cash to help with Borchardt?

I need a press release.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

i wanna know how the hell miami ended up with the 3 best players in the trade?!?! while givin up a 55 yr old eddie jones and rasual butler...ugh i give up...walker for curtis borchardt and qyntel woods...ugh...


----------



## nextghitman (Jul 17, 2005)

Boston basically got garbage for Antoine Walker...This trade helped no one but the Heat.


----------



## cos (May 15, 2005)

I feel just like i did when Ainge traded Walker away the first time. Dazed, confuzed, unsure, doubt, anger. the only one not on the list is blindsided. I knew he was gone, but not getting at least a PG in the deal is worriesome to say the least. 

I hate to say this, but I don't think we're making the playoffs and if we don't Pierce is going to be unhappy and thats not good for all involved.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Should Danny Ainge care that he helped out the Heat? No.

We got two second-rounders and a trade exception for nothing.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Good riddance Antoine. Don't the let the door hit you where the good lord split you. 

*1,000 ucash to whoever knows that movie that quote is from.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Danny Ainge should now be awarded the GM of the Year award. :banana:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I sense sarcasm, but I'm wondering how Ainge made a mistake with this trade (if this is the best we could get for Antoine). I don't care if the Heat three-peat.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

If this is the best we could get for Walker, great.

PP, get ready for some triple teamage.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Walker signed a six-year deal worth nearly $53 million


That wouldn't be "handcuffing" the franchise?


----------



## Animism (Jul 22, 2005)

im starting to think Danny Ainge may be betting on basketball ala Pete Rose.
Of course, with this trade, it would look as if hes betting against Boston.


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

Well at least we got nothing for Antoine.

Oh wait.....


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I doubt you guys would be acting like this if Walker wasn't traded and signed somewhere else. We got something for nothing. What did you expect? Tim Duncan? We are bound for the lottery. It's not like we haven't improved in the past two years. After the '07 lottery, Ainge will be touted as a mastermind.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Animism said:


> im starting to think Danny Ainge may be betting on basketball ala Pete Rose.
> Of course, with this trade, it would look as if hes betting against Boston.


More likely betting on Miami, not against Boston.


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

Premier said:


> I doubt you guys would be acting like this if Walker wasn't traded and signed somewhere else. We got something for nothing. What did you expect? Tim Duncan? We are bound for the lottery. It's not like we haven't improved in the past two years. After the '07 lottery, Ainge will be touted as a mastermind.


If the Celtics would've got a 1st rounder, I would've said, "Cool. We get something special to play with if we choose to." 

Eh, oh well. I guess you're right. There really wasn't much on the table to begin with, but the guys we acquired don't upgrade any need. Just depth fodder.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

New Orleans pick is essentially a late-first rounder.

The trade exception will be valuable at the deadline when Pierce is traded.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

i really would have rather gotten nothing for toine then have curtis borchardt take up a roster space and qyntel woods behind out other 45 wingmen on the depth charth...i really think danny just likes gettin white ppl to play for him...raef...jiri...scalabrine...borchardt....damn y cant he get a good one like dirk or steve nash???


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Qyntel Woods will not be on this team by training camp.

Curtis Borchardt's contract is paid off or he will be cut.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Ainge acquired Woods because he wants to start betting on pit bull fights and needed an expert to advise him.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

Antoine goes from playing on one team for so many years to being traded at least once a year.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

that's because he's the greatest at getting traded for junk.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

http://www.boston.com/sports/basket...lker_heads_to_miami_in_five_team_transaction/



> ''It was not critical that we get something for Antoine, but it's good that we did," said Ainge. ''It's not a barn-burner, but we felt Antoine was going to end up in Miami regardless of whether we did a deal. So we got some draft picks and a trade exception.
> 
> ''The draft picks, you never know where they're going to be. They're assets. They're swings of the bat. The later they are, the fewer home runs that are hit, but nevertheless, they are assets that are tradable and things that can be thrown into another deal. And the trade exception is an asset."


It could have been nothing as said above. This was not a "classic" trade as Walker was a FA. So instead of nothing we got some assets. 

Adios Wiggle Man!


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

at least the cash considerations will cover the contracts of the stiff and the stiff headed players we picked up. I highly doubt we keep Quintel once Danny's 'brain doctor' gets a look at him, so as stated before, he'll probably be cut. Plus I read somewhere in the article that for some reason, I guess its the trade exception, now we can make a trade without having to have salaries match up percentage wise.

We weren't going to re-sign Walker (which is unfortunate as I wanted to), so the reality is we scored a considerable net financial gain in this deal. For that I consider it a good deal.

I'm guessing Miami is going to go 'big' and try and play Antoine at the 3. That's an incredibly formidable front line having Shaq, Haslem and toine. The trio should average at least 25 rpg between them.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

so if Miami wins the title will Danny get a ring too?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Causeway said:


> ''It was not critical that we get something for Antoine, but it's good that we did," said Ainge. ''It's not a barn-burner, but we felt Antoine was going to end up in Miami regardless of whether we did a deal. So we got some draft picks and a trade exception.
> 
> ''The draft picks, you never know where they're going to be. They're assets. They're swings of the bat. The later they are, the fewer home runs that are hit, but nevertheless, they are assets that are tradable and things that can be thrown into another deal. And the trade exception is an asset."



As i rememebr it Ainge also once said something to the effect of..."Jiri Welsch was a big part of this deal. i would not have made the trade if jiri welsch wasnt involved. i had to fight to get jiri welsch"...well we all know how that worked out


as a side note im happy for toine he will get at least 1 ring if not 2 or 3 over the next 5 yrs


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

Antoine will make $6.9 million next year. #1AWF, PAY ME. You owe me 4000 points, my friend.

As for the trade, Antoine was going to sign with them anyway for the MLE if necessary, so getting 2 second rounders, a trade exception, Borchardt and Mirelles is a steal if you look at it that way. He wasn't going to return, and we don't lose him for nothing.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Any truth to the rumor that you're just gonna cut Qyntel when he comes to Boston? I'd like to have him back as our defensive stopper off the bench...


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

SD, probably will the Celts have like 34 og/sf's right now


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i really think danny just likes gettin white ppl to play for him...raef...jiri...scalabrine...borchardt....damn y cant he get a good one like dirk or steve nash???


I hope that's a joke.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

ok for the last time...this wasnt a deal that was going to give us equal value...hell we may not have gotten anything had walker just walked and signed elsewhere cuz we would not give him that kind of money. so stop whining and realize WE GOT SOMETHING FOR NOTHING........and i wanted walker back, so this coming from me and not complaining is how others need to see it. we werent getting back what anyone expected all along and you shoulda known that 6 years 53 mil? heck ill take my chances with al for that kinda money and him obviously not settling for a 2 or 3 year deal...now stop whining everyone


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Causeway said:


> I hope that's a joke.



it is dont worry lol


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Truth34 said:


> Antoine will make $6.9 million next year. #1AWF, PAY ME. You owe me 4000 points, my friend.
> 
> As for the trade, Antoine was going to sign with them anyway for the MLE if necessary, so getting 2 second rounders, a trade exception, Borchardt and Mirelles is a steal if you look at it that way. He wasn't going to return, and we don't lose him for nothing.



yes you did win the bet...but technically i was right so i dont really mind payin the 4000 pts...he is makin an avg of over 8 mill a yr...which is what he is worth...much more than the MLE like some ppl thought he would get so in my mind i win...but heres ur 4000 pts


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

so with Walker gone - what the hell are we going to debate on this board? Veal?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Causeway said:


> so with Walker gone - what the hell are we going to debate on this board? Veal?




lol lemme ask u a ? causeway...do u agree with me when i say this deal has put miami wayyyyyyyyy over the top when it comes to title contention??...i think they r a lock to win the championship next yr....im bout to bet on it with future odds


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> lol lemme ask u a ? causeway...do u agree with me when i say this deal has put miami wayyyyyyyyy over the top when it comes to title contention??...i think they r a lock to win the championship next yr....im bout to bet on it with future odds


Absolutely not. In fact I'll take that bet #1AWFAN. Bet some points?


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

Causeway said:


> so with Walker gone - what the hell are we going to debate on this board? Veal?


 yes


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Causeway said:


> Absolutely not. In fact I'll take that bet #1AWFAN. Bet some points?



if u give me odds...it would be dumb for me to make a straight up bet on one team to win the championship when there is 29 chances for me to lose...give me odds and u got a deal


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

sounds good. what do you want?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Causeway said:


> sounds good. what do you want?




well the odds of the heat winning the championship are set at 5/1

http://www.vegasinsider.com/u/futures/NBA_1153.cfm

so ill put up any amount of money on a 5/1 ratio...like if u put up 5000 ill put up 1000


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Too much. They have to be the favorite to come out of the East - unless they give Walker big minutes.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Causeway said:


> Too much. They have to be the favorite to come out of the East - unless they give Walker big minutes.




lol they are the favorite to come out of the east...them and detroit anyway...but the spurs are still favorites for the whole thing at 7/2


its really not too much tho vegas ppl know what they r doing trust me theyve ****ed me many times


how bout this ill put up 1g to ur 4gs if u want


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

KJay said:


> yes


What's to debate? Veal sucks. He can't shoot, he can't defend, and he can't board.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> What's to debate? Veal sucks. He can't shoot, he can't defend, and he can't board.


let the games begin!


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Causeway said:


> let the games begin!



HAHAHAHA i hereby pass the torch to ehmunro...have fun man... :banana:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

..


> *Celtics Acquire Future Value In Antoine Walker Sign & Trade
> *
> 
> *Posted: August 3, 2005* The Boston Celtics announced today that they have acquired a trade exception, a 2006 second round draft choice, a future second round draft choice, cash considerations, forward Qyntel Woods and the draft rights to forward Albert Miralles from the Miami Heat, as well as center Curtis Borchardt from the Utah Jazz in a five-team trade also involving the Memphis Grizzlies and the New Orleans Hornets. In turn, Miami receives forward Antoine Walker from Boston, guards Jason Williams, James Posey and Andre Emmett from Memphis and the draft rights to center Robert Duenas from New Orleans. Memphis receives guard Eddie Jones from Miami and guard Raul Lopez from Utah. New Orleans receives forward Rasual Butler from Miami and guard Kirk Snyder from Utah, while Utah receives center Greg Ostertag from Memphis.
> ...


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

How the heck Miami managed to get Jason Williams, James Posey and Andre Emmett in addition to Toine in this deal I cannot fathom. They are so totally going to blow everyone else away in the East. 
I hate to say it but the more deals that go down the more I see the Celtics falling out of the playoffs again :brokenhea 
Q Woods is a total piece of garbage and if he ever dons a Celtics uniform I'm going to be pretty ticked about it!
Borchardt would be halfway decent it he wasn't made of glass. I don't know if we intend on holding on to him or not but given his injury history in his breif NBA career I don't know if I'd like the idea.
Mirralles I know nothing about.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Does getting Borchardt mean bye, bye Blount?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Blount exponentially more talented than Borchardt (career highs of 12/6). I would get rid of both, though.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

whiterhino said:


> How the heck Miami managed to get Jason Williams, James Posey and Andre Emmett in addition to Toine in this deal I cannot fathom. They are so totally going to blow everyone else away in the East.
> I hate to say it but the more deals that go down the more I see the Celtics falling out of the playoffs again :brokenhea


C's are in the lottery (I should've predicted that weeks before this trade) and competing in the Greg Oden sweepstakes in '07.



> Q Woods is a total piece of garbage and if he ever dons a Celtics uniform I'm going to be pretty ticked about it!


He will be cut or traded by training camp.



> Borchardt would be halfway decent it he wasn't made of glass. I don't know if we intend on holding on to him or not but given his injury history in his breif NBA career I don't know if I'd like the idea.


Doomed to be on the unactive list for the rest of his life.


----------



## DeezNets (Aug 12, 2002)

Come on guys cheer up. You have Scalabrine!!!


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> HAHAHAHA i hereby pass the torch to ehmunro...have fun man... :banana:


What games? The problem's going to be for the people claiming that Veal belongs in the NBA for next five years. They're going to be the ones trying to prove that Veal's 9pts and 4 boards are an upgrade. Good luck to the poor bastages.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> What games? The problem's going to be for the people claiming that Veal belongs in the NBA for next five years. They're going to be the ones trying to prove that Veal's 9pts and 4 boards are an upgrade. Good luck to the poor bastages.


An upgrade on what? Veal is not a replacement for Walker. He's probably the 12th man.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

He's a downgrade from McCarty.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Premier said:


> He's a downgrade from McCarty.


Walter in 2004-05 3.6 points and 1.9 RPG

Walter in 2003-04 (more accurate as he went to a better team in 04-05) 7.9 points and 3.1 RPG.

In addition he made it very clear he was not happy with his role. Unlike Veal. People bring up Veal's FG%. Walter is .39 for his career.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Walter is a much better defender.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Causeway said:


> People bring up Veal's FG%. Walter is .39 for his career.



thats a little misleading though because at least 60 percent of walters total FGAs are 3 pters...(65 out of 85 for the suns last yr)...so that FG% of .39 is basically a 3pt fg% as he never shoots a 2...and 35-39% from 3 isnt that bad at all


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Premier said:


> Walter is a much better defender.


_Maybe_. However that alone makes Veal a downgrade from Walter? A guy who among other things wanted out? Walter is terrible.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Your point? Veal is terrible.

Walter can guard three positions. He shut down AI in a couple of games.

I'm praising _Walter McCarty_?


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> thats a little misleading though because at least 60 percent of walters total FGAs are 3 pters...(65 out of 85 for the suns last yr)...so that FG% of .39 is basically a 3pt fg% as he never shoots a 2...and 35-39% from 3 isnt that bad at all


Is this a positive or a negative on Walter that he's a "PF" who jacks up 3's?


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Premier said:


> Your point? Veal is terrible.
> 
> Walter can guard three positions. He shut down AI in a couple of games.


I made my point above. Veal's numbers are better than Walters. And Veal is happy to be here and happy to do what's asked of him.



Premier said:


> I'm praising _Walter McCarty_?


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

Premier said:


> ..


 damn we got some ugly players back damn


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Does anybody else have the feeling Paul is gonna want out now that our team won't even be playoff-bound for the next three or four years? Unless Paul pulls something out of his *** and drags these guys into the playoffs at the 8th seed again, we're not making it. So how long before Pierce gets moody and wants to be moved? Five minutes?

In other news, I hope Al has some balls, because this season is going to be friggin' rough on him.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

We're going to be awesome in 2009.

Seriously, I would expect the tenth selection in this years' draft. We then trade Pierce (to satisfy his demand). Tank the 2006 season and end up with a top five selection and Cleveland's selection.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> (to satisfy their demand).


Who is "they"? And do you mean Paul will be moved this offseason?



> We're going to be awesome in 2009.


I cannot wait.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Premier said:


> We're going to be awesome in 2009.
> 
> Seriously, I would expect the tenth selection in this years' draft. We then trade Pierce (to satisfy their demand). Tank the 2006 season and end up with a top five selection and Cleveland's selection.



   
Boston fans are NEVER in a million years going to put up with that. This team has been through too many terrible seasons recently. The Patriots and Red Sox are champs, this is a business, they have to sell tickets, no one will buy tickets in Boston for a cellar dweller team in Championship City. Danny will have to figure something else out to get these guys to win.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

What does it matter to me if Wyc and Steve go broke?

We should put together a good team first, worry about ticket sales later.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

P-Dub34 said:


> Who is "they"? And do you mean Paul will be moved this offseason?


Typo. I meant _his_ demand.

Pierce will be moved by the next offseason, possibly at the deadline.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

You think Paul will wait that long to demand a trade?


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Premier said:


> What does it matter to me if Wyc and Steve go broke?
> 
> We should put together a good team first, worry about ticket sales later.


Well you can not care all you want : P But I'm sure Wyc and Steve care plenty and it's their team and it is a business bottom line. They want to put a good team together I'm sure but they have to sell tickets too, Danny has already stated this.
The team we have right now will not sell tickets, something will be done to remedy this situation.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Causeway said:


> I made my point above. Veal's numbers are better than Walters. And Veal is happy to be here and happy to do what's asked of him.


The only difference between Veal & Waltah was playing time. Their rates of production were virtually identical. Veal is a slightly better rebounder, but a much worse defender. And Veal's numbers finally reached Walteresque levels last season, in a contract year. Though, given that he's already a pumpkin, one can't say that it's almost midnight.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Again:

*Walter: * "I want a bigger role and more PT - I want out of Boston"

*Veal:* "I am excited to play for Boston and as in NJ will be happy to do whatever is asked of me."



> Though, given that he's already a pumpkin, one can't say that it's almost midnight.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&id=2123211



> there has to be some serious apprehension on South Beach after the five-team monster trade that brings Antoine Walker, Jason Williams and James Posey to the Heat.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> Impressive as it sounds on the surface to hear that three quality players have been acquired at the cost of only one starter -- Eddie Jones -- apprehension has to be the reaction unless you expect two guys who need the ball ('Toine and J-Will) to slot seamlessly into the pecking order behind Shaq and Dwyane Wade.





> Walker and Williams, though, will have to win us over as Heaters.
> 
> They're both entertainers whose flair and bravado are generally welcomed here at Stein Line HQ, but they have been imported to South Florida as role players.
> 
> Can they accept that? Walker, remember, struggled in Dallas as a third or fourth fiddle. It was his choice to go Miami, so he obviously knows what he's walking into for a pricey six years and $53 million, but 'Toine has plenty of his own skeptics to convince he can be happy as a down-the-list option. Especially if he's asked to be a sixth man, with Posey starting instead.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Prem, did I misread, or did you imply that Walter McCarty can defend power forwards?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

agoo101284 said:


> Prem, did I misread, or did you imply that Walter McCarty can defend power forwards?


In comparison to Veal? Yeah. :biggrin:


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

P-Dub34 said:


> Does anybody else have the feeling Paul is gonna want out now that our team won't even be playoff-bound for the next three or four years? Unless Paul pulls something out of his *** and drags these guys into the playoffs at the 8th seed again, we're not making it. So how long before Pierce gets moody and wants to be moved? Five minutes?
> 
> In other news, I hope Al has some balls, because this season is going to be friggin' rough on him.


How long before Pierce gets moody? I think it was sometime around the second game of the season LAST YEAR. He spent most of last year looking like he was pissed at the world. The only thing that seemed to bring him out of his pouting was when the C's got Walker back. The moves that have been made so far in the offseason make me more sure than ever that he is on his way out of town sooner rather than later. If the C's don't move him before the season he'll either pull a Vince Carter and completely quit on the team or he'll go back to trying to pad his stats with no regard for the team.


----------



## Flava_D (Apr 22, 2005)

well amazingly I haven't chimed in on the biggest trade in NBA history (that's like saying Gheorge Muresan was the biggest player in NBA history, maybe he was but that doesn't mean too much) anyways, its sad to see walker go yadda yadda yaddda, but it was inevitable and this deal gives the celts some flexibility in the future - the players we picked up will be nothing special woods will be cut most likely (though can they send him to the nbdl or is that only for players with 0-3 yrs experience?) - Bortchard might make the team or be moved elsewhere, reminds me of gazudric a bit, so that could be ok. With a glut of picks the celts may be able to move blount and actually get some sort of value back, which would be impressive in itself. What else, Walker can be effective in Miami, but he will have to defer to Shaq and Wade. I see this as another step in the end of Pierce's Celtics career. Face it this team is going to be weak in the standings for a few years and losing breeds anger especially in guys who consider themselves elite (except for Elton Brand) IF its take this deal or let Walker walk (ah funny alliteration) I'd go with the deal.


----------



## thetruth556 (Aug 3, 2005)

The trade exception will be a great way to lock up a veteran point guard this summer, or a deal with a bigger name next summer. At first I definately did not like the trade but the trade exception should be something great for us.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

thetruth556 said:


> The trade exception will be a great way to lock up a veteran point guard this summer, or a deal with a bigger name next summer. At first I definately did not like the trade but the trade exception should be something great for us.



That's correct...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The trade exception will be used to balance out salaries when some of our players are traded for expiring contracts.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> If the C's don't move him before the season he'll either pull a Vince Carter and completely quit on the team or he'll go back to trying to pad his stats with no regard for the team.


I disagree. I think Paul will be just as visibly pissed off as last year, but I'd like to think he has a little stronger character than giving up on his team. Has he ever just called it quits for twenty games straight? And if he tries to play for himself, Doc'll sit him on the pine.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

I think Paul will be visibly pissed off until he plays next to another bonified superstar who has won a title. He's a malcontent and that's my briggest problem with him. I have no issues with an NBA player being upset with losing, but I do have a problem with someone who no longer gives the proper efffort to help in anyway possible to make his team a winner. The later, unfortunatelyh has been all he's shown me outside of when Antoine has been playing by his side.

Homeboy needs some humility and to recognize his role on a team. Paul Pierce will never win a title as the number one option on a team. He's good, but he's not that good. 

I was his biggest supporter back in the day when he was young and trying to prove to the league that he should've never slid to the tenth pick. He has proved many wrong in passing over him, but he hasn't proved that he's a guy that can be the number one option and hang a banner from the rafters. 

If he doesn't keep his head on his shoulders, he's going to be run out of Boston and become a former 'All Star' stuggling to find an identiy somewhere in the league much the same that Antoine has experienced.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> lol they are the favorite to come out of the east...them and detroit anyway...but the spurs are still favorites for the whole thing at 7/2
> 
> 
> its really not too much tho vegas ppl know what they r doing trust me theyve ****ed me many times
> ...


By the way - you are on! It's a bet.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHA...u know what ill still make that bet...my 1000 ucash to ur 4000 ucash...its on brutha!!!


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Good because it took me a while to dig up this thread!

And you are a fair man!


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Causeway said:


> Good because it took me a while to dig up this thread!
> 
> And you are a fair man!



lol...nice find i definitely forgot about this...and yes i try to be fair as much as i can :biggrin: ...be prepared to cough up those ucash points at the end of the year :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------

